# Stealing?



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I am currently working through this same exact issue (even the same age!). We have an appointment with a behaviorist next Tuesday so I'll try to keep you posted on what she suggests. 

We've been working on our own in the meantime with suggestions from these forums, Mine! by Jean Donaldson, and our vet. This is what we've been doing that has had success : 

* When she gets something she's not supposed to have, try to stay as calm as possible and act like nothing is happening while you walk to the kitchen quietly to get a high-value treat (we've been grilling lean turkey patties and ground lamb for this purpose). As you approach her, try to keep your body language relaxed and encouraging, rather than disciplinary. Show her the treat and and try your hardest to get her to drop it. I've found that they will usually just hold whatever they have in their mouth _unless _you make them feel like you're going to snatch it...that's when it gets swallowed. That's just my personal experience though. If your dog immediately eats everything, this sort of approach may not work. 

* We've been hand feeding at least one meal a day and it seems to really be building a trust dynamic that hands provide, and they are not just for taking things away. Our guy is _much _less nervous now when he's approached while chewing on something and is less inclined to immediately bolt with whatever he has. 

* Find a high value bone, hold it for her while she chews, give her some sort of signal that you want her attention and provide her with a treat (has to be higher value than the bone) when she drops the bone and gives you her attention. Eventually, you'll be able to let go of the bone and she'll go do her own thing with it but she'll still respond when you give her the signal. This has definitely had the most success for us, but is also the most time consuming (we put in about an hour long session when we work on this). Now when our guy has a high value bone or stuffed kong, when he hears his signal, he immediately gets all excited and leaves whatever he has to come see what I'm going to give him. Today we had a HUGE breakthrough with this and he actually brought me the bone and dropped it in my lap for his treat. 

Force, "alpha roll", and mindless taking have had terrible results and each mistake takes so long to undo, which is why we're working with a behaviorist now to make sure we don't make anything worse. Every dog is different, but hopefully you can find a solution that works for you and Summer =)

Editted to add : You may want to try a new tactic with her food dish. Instead of taking it away mid-meal (which may be making her more anxious and nervous because you are taking away something that is important to her), try _adding _to it. Stop by, pet her gently (assuming she's not being aggressive over her dish) and add something delicious to it. In my experience, the running away once they "steal" something is largely a trust issue...taking away her food may be amplifying her concerns.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Insights to resource guarding can be found in the book "MINE!" by Jean Donaldson...
There is even an E-book version...so you can get it nearly instantly.

Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Jenn wrote: When I catch her 

Do not chase her for the item. Even though she may be fearful that you may take it from her this becomes a game. Your chasing sets off an adrenal rush in her system. And it is rewarding in it self. 
Just like when we watch scary movies. The rush feels good.

You need to practice what to do in this situation (when there isn't a situation).
When your pup is playing with something she is allowed to play with calmly walk into the kitchen pull out something really yummy and call her to you. Give her the yummy reward. After many days of repetitions with this then instead of just going into the kitchen and calling her, Again, when she is playing with something she may have tell her let's go get a treat. Go in and get the treat. As you build on this habit you can make it more fun getting more enthused and run into the kitchen calling her to get the treat. You are creating a habit and an association that it is much more fun to follow mom into the kitchen for something yummy than to run away or ignore you.

Besides the above you want to work on her leave it skills separately. Again starting with very low level items. And work on her drop it skills with very low level items. When you are 100% sure she will listen to your command 8 out of 10 times or more then move onto a slightly higher item.

Also find some store bought treat that she does like and put it in jars around the house. Since she is growling do not take the item away from her, throw the high valued treat away from where she is and when she drops the item she shouldn't have and goes to the treats then pick the item up. This isn't training itself but is to be used in an emergency until she has the solid behaviors.

At this time you need to be more vigilant on making sure she cannot get things that will cause her to act out inappropriately. Besides proofing your home also use management. At 5 months they still need constant supervision when out and about. Management tools such as baby gates, crates, x pens and leashing her to you. This will prevent bad habits (inappropriate behavior) from happening. 

When practicing her basic commands such as sit, down, or even tricks sometimes have the food in your treat pouch or pocket for the training. Other times for just a short practice ask her to do one of her basic commands then say let's go get a treat and as soon as she does it mark it and run into the kitchen for a normal training treat giving lots of praise and making it really fun. This way she learns that even if you don't have the goody with you that she will be getting one.


----------

